# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Hienoa toimintaa Koskilinjoilla

## kaakkuri

Välillä pitää antaa positiivistakin palautetta vaikka se onkin Suomessa jos ei kiellettyä niin ainakin harvinaista.

Matkustin eilen aamulla vaihtelun vuoksi töihin Oulussa Koskilinjat Oy:n Scalalla linjalla numero 6 ja yllätyin positiivisesti.

Linja-auton sisälle oli saatu pysäkkiä näyttävä matriisinäyttö, siis samaan tapaan kuin Helsingissä on raitiovaunuissa.

Minulle ei ollut wanhana oululaisena niin paljoa käyttö, mutta idea oli hieno, toteutus samoin ja ennen kaikkea se että käyttäjää huomioidaan pyytämättä ja yllättäen on minusta erinomainen asia. Tällä asenteella joukkoliikenne voi kilpailussa matkakilometreistä pärjätä yksityisauton ja polkupyörän kanssa.

Kiitos Koskilinjoille. Jatkakaa samaan hyvään malliin vaikka osakekirjoja pidetäänkin eri kassakaapissa jatkossa.

----------


## J_J

> Kiitos Koskilinjoille. Jatkakaa samaan hyvään malliin vaikka osakekirjoja pidetäänkin eri kassakaapissa jatkossa.


Anteeksi pessimistinen asenteeni, mutta uskaltaisin (jopa ääneen) epäillä, että meno tulee muuttumaan jopa varsin pikaisesti... Esimerkkejä tuskin tarvitsee kaukaa hakea, kunhan epäilijä vain tutustuu KA-konsernin historiaan eritoten yritysostojen osalta  :Sad:

----------


## edsel

Eik&#246;s nuo Oulun innovaatiot ole ollut pikemminkin paikallisten teknofirmojen testailuita omien tuotteidensa kehitt&#228;miseksi kuin kaupungin tai liikenn&#246;itsij&#228;n panostusta palvelun parantamiseen?

----------


## Nortsu

Kyllähän se on teknofirmojen testailua/tuotekehittelyä,mutta myös kaupungin ja liikennöitsijöiden halua palvelun parantamiseen,tuskin liikennöitsijät ja kaupunki satsaisivat näyttöihin jos siinnä takana ei olisi halu palvella asiakkaita. :Smile:

----------


## sv

> Anteeksi pessimistinen asenteeni, mutta uskaltaisin (jopa ääneen) epäillä, että meno tulee muuttumaan jopa varsin pikaisesti... Esimerkkejä tuskin tarvitsee kaukaa hakea, kunhan epäilijä vain tutustuu KA-konsernin historiaan eritoten yritysostojen osalta




Niin no, on sekä luonnollista ja väistämätöntä, että minkä tahansa yrityskaupan jälkeen meno tulee muuttumaan.. miksi epätoivoisesti edes yrittää pitää kiinni sellaisesta hyvästä, jota ei enää ole.

Jos katsoo yhtymän lähihistorian hankintoja, joista seurauksia on jo nähty, niin Artturi Anttilan liikenteen osalta muutokset eivät ainakaan huonompaan suuntaan ole menneet.

----------


## Miska

> Jos katsoo yhtymän lähihistorian hankintoja, joista seurauksia on jo nähty, niin Artturi Anttilan liikenteen osalta muutokset eivät ainakaan huonompaan suuntaan ole menneet.


Tässä mennään jo kauas ketjun aiheesta, mutta eivät nuo Lauttakylän Auton Kankaanpään alueen liikenteen muutokset pelkästään myönteisiä ole olleet. Esimerkiksi Pori - Seinäjoki -pikavuoro supistui päivittäisestä kerran viikossa talviaikaan ajettavaksi ja Pori - Jyväskylä -välillä liikenne väheni alle puoleen entisestä. Kalusto toki monessa vuorossa hieman nuoreni, mutta eivät nämä tilalle tulleet 18-23 -vuotiaat miljoonia kilometrejä ajetut bussitkaan mitään kovin kummoisia kuljettimia ole.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Näin on. Liikenne väheni, ja vielä tärkemmällä osa-alueella eli joukkoliikenteellä naapurikuntiin myös huomattavasti. Valitettavasti kun ei ollut juurikaan synergia etuja ostajatahon (Lauttakylä) kanssa niin kyllähän silloin on helppo pistää paperilla kannattamattomia vuoroja ruksien alle...

----------


## kemkim

> Näin on. Liikenne väheni,...


Enpä ihmettele, miksi ovat karsineet näitä vuoroja. Matkustajamäärät kun ovat onnettomia reiteillä, jotka eivät kulje joko Helsingistä säteittäin Etelä-Suomeen tai suurimpien kaupunkien välillä. Syrjäisemmillä seuduilla kyytiin sattuu vain muutama hassu koululainen ja eläkeläinen, heidät kun nykyään kuljetetaan erilliskuljetuksina taksilla. Onneksi täällä Ruuhka-Suomessa joukkoliikenne vielä pelaa hyvin ja eiköhän tulevaisuudessakin, kun sillä on vahva asema.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Enpä ihmettele, miksi ovat karsineet näitä vuoroja. Matkustajamäärät kun ovat onnettomia reiteillä, jotka eivät kulje joko Helsingistä säteittäin Etelä-Suomeen tai suurimpien kaupunkien välillä. Syrjäisemmillä seuduilla kyytiin sattuu vain muutama hassu koululainen ja eläkeläinen, heidät kun nykyään kuljetetaan erilliskuljetuksina taksilla. Onneksi täällä Ruuhka-Suomessa joukkoliikenne vielä pelaa hyvin ja eiköhän tulevaisuudessakin, kun sillä on vahva asema.


Matkustajamäärien väheneminen on joukkoliikenteen suurin ongelma, kasvavat kulut tulisi kattaa aina vain vähemmällä väellä. Siksi minusta olikin mukava havaita, että liikennöitsijä pyrkii toimimaan siten että sen kilpailukyky matkustajista paranisi suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin. Oulussa on käsittääkseni ollut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärissä kasvua 90-luvun ja 2000-luvun alkupuolen mutta nyt on käännytty laskuun.
Toisaalla tälläkin forumilla kiistellään mm. siitä minkälaisilla vaunuilla pitäisi ajaa Kemijärvelle, mutta siellä on sama ruuhka-Suomen ulkopuolinen ongelma kuin kaikkialla muuallakin, että väkeä on aina vain vähemmän kuljetettavaksi ja henkilöautojen määrä sen kuin kasvaa. Ongelma ei siis siellä ole enää vaunujen malli tai muoto vaan se että väkeä yksinkertaisesti ei ole kuljetettavaksi saakka.

Suomalaisittain suurissa väestökeskuksissa joukkoliikenteellä on kovasti erilaiset haasteet vastassaan kuin haja-asutusalueilla, ja kai kuitenkin on niin, että yhteiskunnallisen oikeudenmukaisuuden ja tasa-arvon kannalta olisi kaikkialle jonkinlaiset kulkuyhteydet taattava. Minusta on hyvä asia, että esim. Oulussa yhteiskunta on kyennyt luomaan mahdollisuuksia joukkoliikenteelle toimia ja yksityinen sektori on ottanut palvelu- ja liikennöintivastuun asiassa. Varmasti asioita voitaisiin hoitaa paremminkin ja etevämmin, mutta jo se on suuri etu että liikennöitsijällä on intoa ja halua kehittää toimintaansa ja vieläpä nähdä se liiketoimintana.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tavoitteenahan on tietysti nostaa matkustajamääriä. Loppujen lopuksi keinojen määrä on laaja ja valtiolla olisi käytettävissä moniakin tehokkaita keinoja. Tietysti nyky-yhteiskunnassa kaikkia "ei voida" käyttää mutta se aika jolloin niitä on käytettävä lähtestyy valitettavan nopeasti. 

Luonnollisesti jokainen liikennöitsijä, joka aikoo jatkaa toimintaansa vielä huomennakin näkee toiminnan liiketoimintana. Jos et tuota sillä voittoa, toiminta loppuu kun viimeiset rahat on syöty. 

Toivotaan bensiinin hinnan nousun jatkoa ja seutulipputuotteiden hinnan pysymistä nykytasolla. Ja sitä, että ihmiset oppivat laskemaan... OIKEIN.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tämä nyt karkaa otsikon aiheesta aika kauas mutta menkööt.

En oikein tiedä mitä ne tarkoittamasi valtion tehokkaat keinot oikein mahtaisivat olla. Ihmisillä on paljon vapauksia, ja liikuntamuodon ja -välineen valinnan vapaus on yksi sellaisista. Jos jotain maailmanlopun keinoja tarkoitat "lähestyvien aikojen" keinoina, niin toivottavasti sellaisia ei tarvitse käyttää koskaan.

Mutta, liikennöitsijöiden liiketoiminnasta olen kanssasi erittäin paljon eri mieltä. Erityisen hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä ristiriidasta on Helsingin kaupungin bussiyhtiö, sitä nyt voi kutsua millä nimellä haluaa, mutta se ei liiketaloudellisin periaattein ole toiminut käsittääkseni koskaan. Se ajelee bussilla kaupungin ja YTV:n laskuun ja poimii rahvasta kyytiin tilaajien laskuun, eli tilittää saamansa rahat eteenpäin. Sama pumppu on kyennyt olemaan tappiolla vaikka kuinka kauan, eli ei sen toiminta ole mihinkään loppunut vaikka se on viimeiset rahansa syönyt jo aikaa sitten ja monta kertaa. Sen taustalla on sellaisia liikeyrittäjiä (nykyisin osakkeenomistajia) jotka ovat valmiita laittamaan aina uutta rahaa vanhan tultua poltetuksi. Tampereella ja Turussa on myös nähty niin, että bussilla ajaminen on kunnan tehtävää. Siellä on siinäkin mielessä sama tilanne, että näillä operaattoreilla on sellaisia omistajatahoja, että on kykyä ja halua lapioida aina lisää rahaa samaan nuotioon.

Minä en ainakaan toivo energian hinnan nousua, siitä olen myöskin kanssasi eri mieltä. En toivo että minun tai sinunkaan talosi lämmittämisen kustannukset nousevat, koska täällä Suomessa se on aika peruselinehto, että rakennukset ovat lämmitettyjä. Samoin energiakustannusten nousu on tuhoisaa kaikelle elinkeinoelämälle, energiaintensiivisille enemmän kuin vähemmän energiasta riippuvaisille. Raskaan- ja ammattiliikenteen harjoittajille energiakustannusten nousu lienee jopa kohtalonkysymyksiä koska rahtitaksat eivät ole nousseet alkuunkaan samaa tahtia kuin länsimaista arabimaihin ja Venäjälle tehtävä tulonsiirto on noussut. Tämä osittain jo toteutunut toivomuksesi tulee näkymään tulevana talvena useiden taksi-, rahti- ja linja-autoliikennöitsijöiden konkursseina, mistä syystä en halua toivomukseesi yhtyä.

Samoin perusajatuksesi siitä, että ihmiset tulisi tai pitäisi voida pakolla laittaa käyttämään julkisia kulkuvälineitä on aika vieras koko länsimaiselle ajattelulle. Aikaisemmin jo totesin, että yksi perustavaa laatua olevia vapauksia on liikkumisen vapaus. Se toteutuu mm. sillä tavalla että mikäli Turku-ketjussa toivomallasi tavalla rajoitat tai estät henkilöautoliikenteen toimintaa kaupunkien keskustoissa, henkilöautoilla liikkuvat ihmiset menevät toisaalle. Siksi Espoossa on Sello ja Ikea, Vantaalla vastaavat, Raisiossa on suuri kauppakeskus, Tampereen viereen tehdään Ideaparkkia Lempäälään, jne.
Tiheämmin asutuilla alueilla henkilöautoilu on siis jo hankaloitunut niin, että ihmiset liikkuvat muualle kuin keskustoihin.

Asia tuskin ratkeaa tässä, mutta kyllä kai kaikki liikennemuodot jollakin tavalla ovat tarpeellisia. Huonekalukauppa ei oikein onnistu kaupunkien keskustoissa tavaravirtojen toimittamisen takia, jolloin on helpompaa ja kätevämpää kuljettaa sänkyä henkilöautossa peltomarketista kuin raitiovaunussa keskustasta. Suurten ihmisvirtojen kuljettamisessa varmaankin olemassa olevat kiskojärjestelmät ovat hyviä malleja, mutta tuskin nykyisin enää kannattaa uusia järjestelmiä alkaa luoda entisistä erilleen.
Ihmisten liikkuminen perustuu kuitenkin vapaaehtoisuuteen, toki joskus vapaaehtoiseen pakkoon kun asuu yhtäällä ja käy töissä toisaalla. Liikennevälineet ja -muodot valitaan sen mukaan mikä on edullisinta, mukavinta ja nopeinta. Järjestys näillä voi vaihdella, ja voi olla vielä muitakin kriteerejä, mutta joka tapauksessa on niin, että päätöksen tekee aina ihminen itse. Jos henkilöautoilua vaikeutetaan, niin vaino joka kohdistetaan peltilehmään, osuu itse asiassa ihmiseen peltilehmän ohjaimissa. Peltilehmä on ihan yhtä onnellinen parkkipaikalla kuin seisovassa autojonossakin.
Jos ihmisiä halutaan ohjata pientalohaaveistaan asumaan Varissuolla tai Kontulassa suurissa kerrostaloissa vain sillä perusteella, että joku saa kivan pikaratikan tai metron, ollaan minusta pahasti hakoteillä liikennesuunnittelussa. Siksi minusta tulisikin tarkistaa hiukkasen premissejä, onko suunnittelulla mukamasti joku itseisarvo vai pyrkiikö se tosissaan edistämään ihmisten hyvinvointia luomalla edellytyksiä liiketoiminnalle ja hyvinvoinnille. Ihmiset käyttävät yhteiskunnan luomia edellytyksiä omalla tavallaan, mutta yhteiskunnan vahvan ohjailun aika on paljolti ohitse.

Joukkoliikenne on yksi näistä toiminnoista, ja se selviää liikennevälinekisassa hyvin kunhan se luo nahkaansa kilpailukykyiseksi. Ketjun alussa mainitsemani pysäkkiosoitusnäytöt ovat yksi osa sitä, ja toivon että joukkoliikennettä kehitään edelleen kaikkien osapuolten taholla.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Nyt tässä kannattaa muistaa, että kyseiset kaupunkien liikennelaitokset ovat samassa asemassa kuin valtion rautatiet. Tuloilla ja kustannuksilla ei periaatteessa ole mitään merkitystä, koska kaikki rahat tulevat veronmaksajilta (vr:n tapauksessa meiltä kaikilta, kaupunkien liikennelaitoksien kohdalla kaupungin veronmaksajilta ja osin kaikilta). Kaupunkien liikennelaitosten tavoitteiksi ei koskaan ole (vasemmistolaisten poliitikkojen vuoksi) asetettu taloudellista voittoa vaan tietty palveluaste. Yksikään yksityinen ei tekisi vastaavaa virhettä. Tai tekisi sen kerran. Ja YTV:n suurien ulkomaisten yhtiöiden tappioputki... Toivottavasti täällä ei ole enää ketään sinisilmää, joka ei tiedä syyn olevan suomalaisten yrittäjien savustaminen ulos kilpailusta, jonka toteutumisen jälkeen "yllättäen" seuraavan kilpailutuksen hintataso "pompsahtaa" satoja prosentteja ylöspäin.... Isolla ulkomaisella yrityksellä on rahaa ja resursseja hukata miljoonia Suomen joukkoliikenteeseen monopoliaseman saavuttamiseksi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tavoitteenahan on tietysti nostaa matkustajamääriä. Loppujen lopuksi keinojen määrä on laaja ja valtiolla olisi käytettävissä moniakin tehokkaita keinoja. Tietysti nyky-yhteiskunnassa kaikkia "ei voida" käyttää mutta se aika jolloin niitä on käytettävä lähtestyy valitettavan nopeasti. 
> 
> Luonnollisesti jokainen liikennöitsijä, joka aikoo jatkaa toimintaansa vielä huomennakin näkee toiminnan liiketoimintana. Jos et tuota sillä voittoa, toiminta loppuu kun viimeiset rahat on syöty. 
> 
> Toivotaan bensiinin hinnan nousun jatkoa ja seutulipputuotteiden hinnan pysymistä nykytasolla. Ja sitä, että ihmiset oppivat laskemaan... OIKEIN.


Niin, kohta se öljy loppuu, varmasti! Milläs sitten henkilöauto kulkee?

----------

